# WANINKOKO Appreciation Thread



## robiul (May 12, 2009)

This man deserves it, he's made so many programs for the Wii and he's the one to get an ISO loader on show, a program which many thought where doubtful. Just come and give your appreciation, does anyone know where I can give donations to Waninkoko?


----------



## vettacossx (May 12, 2009)

yes he does waninkoko is a pillar of the homebrew scenes freedoms! and i would have to guess that with such commitment he offers these apps with pride and does not expect donations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 waninkoko is a true team player! and for that will ALWAYS get my respect I feel the same way about Icefire and a few others in our scene...Without people interested in "freeing" the proverbial commercial grip on the wii console this would be a less eventful scene to say the least!

Thanks waninkoko we really do appreciate you more than you could know! Gracias sir


----------



## Skarface05 (May 12, 2009)

funny that vetta - some of softmii's donations went to wanin - lol


----------



## JimmyBobAlex (May 12, 2009)

I'm his financial manager(he doesn't have the time since he's so busy with coding and all), send all donations to my paypal account and I will make sure they get where they are needed...


----------



## kedest (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, Waninkoko is really doing excellent work!


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 12, 2009)

At first I thought......











  jk

Seriously, it aint hard to say thanks once in a while and we should say thanks to the dude, he gives up loads of his free time to do lots of things for us for free.
I know I appreciate the guys efforts, and a lot of people do without ever even saying thanks.
I feel bad when people criticise him or other coders because they have a different set of "morals".

Don't forget though, he is one of many that give us their time for free. (thanks to all the others too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Time is THE most valuable thing in life, so no amount of thanks is enough.

As for the donation, I'd contact him if I were you and offer to donate the cash to something he believes in if he won't accept it himself.
I'm sure if he won't take it, he can probably point out a dev, or project or site that could use it


----------



## xomp (May 12, 2009)

Who is waninkoko?


----------



## MattMan (May 12, 2009)

Thank You Waninkoko!!!


----------



## George290506 (May 12, 2009)

I respect *W*aninkoko, too.
*W*ithout him how different *w*ill the future of *W*II have been...?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 12, 2009)

George290506 said:
			
		

> I respect *W*aninkoko, too.
> *W*ithout him how different *w*ill the future of *W*II have been...?


Well there would be alot less noobs in this forum but besides that why dont we just have one big appreciation thread something in a format like this
Coder you are appreciating:ThatCoderPerson
Comments:asdiahsda
I LOVE YOU THATCODERPERSON


----------



## capt.fruitcake (May 12, 2009)

Gracias!


----------



## tagteam3283 (May 12, 2009)

word, mr koko is da bom


----------



## George290506 (May 12, 2009)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> George290506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I' m not a coder...! ...but I admire him!


----------



## wonkahoo (May 12, 2009)

Registered just to say thanks.  I just hope it stays fun for you.


----------



## paulwesley (May 12, 2009)

thanks without you Id still have a vanilla wii > OH the wife and kids thank you also.


----------



## franky86 (May 12, 2009)

hes amazing.

i want to know more about him, if this is what he does in his spare time he most be some super hacker for the cia or something IRL.

i want ot marry wanikoko

//swoon//

hes so grooooooooooovy


----------



## johny48 (May 12, 2009)

3 cheers for the coder Wanikoko
im just a noob to the wii scene but i have the upmost respect for him and all the other coders that keep the wii scene going with all the Woderfull Home Brew Toys Thanks

Cheers from the UK 
Johny48


----------



## johny48 (May 12, 2009)

3 cheers for the coder Wanikoko
im just a noob to the wii scene but i have the upmost respect for him and all the other coders that keep the wii scene going with all the Woderfull Home Brew Toys Thanks

Cheers from the UK 
Johny48


----------



## johny48 (May 12, 2009)

3 cheers for the coder Wanikoko
im just a noob to the wii scene but i have the upmost respect for him and all the other coders that keep the wii scene going with all the Woderfull Home Brew Toys Thanks

Cheers from the UK 
Johny48


----------



## hanguker (May 13, 2009)

Great job Waninkoko. I think you are the most important person making the Wii more functional.

Thanks so much!


----------



## robiul (May 13, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> First of all, inappropriate for this forum. This has nothing to do with Hacking the Wii.
> 
> Second of all, you're blatantly sucking up to him. How about a personal message on his blog, or an email? I think that would suffice. Kiss ass more please.



Firstly I have emailed, I'd asked him if I can make donation to him just waiting for a reply.

Secondly, people and noobs don't appreciate the extent of what Waninkoko has and take it for granted, this is no ass kissing but like many have said the upmost respect for him. Now we know you don't appreciate him just here to use his program, and the fuckoff once you've got all his stuff.

USB Iso is like the icing on the cake.


----------



## teh_noobzorz (May 13, 2009)

all know waninkoko make good contribution, kissing ass make no more good happening..


----------



## thebobinc (May 13, 2009)

Waninkoko for PRESIDENT !!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberAxe (May 13, 2009)

I do use his apps and am rather pleased he does exist and does the contraversial programs more legit dev's wont touch, however most of "his work" is really that of people who dont get the credit they deserve with a little bit of his own code to make it into something we can use and his refusal to acknowlege these people has caused some to leave the scene

Plus apparently he is attempting to make money from homebrew by makeing people sign up for accounts if they try to download from his official page from what i've heard which if true is just dispicable, sure you should be able to make money off your own work, however not for something that is let's be honest here is generally used for piracy even though it can be used for legal stuff, and not when a lot of the underlaying code is from other contrbuters.

Plus i find it somewhat annoying that he never updates some of his older good programs such as the save loader and extractor still using the older interface where you have to use the gamecube pad and reset button.


----------



## jservs7 (May 13, 2009)

VIVA LA REVOLUCION!!!


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 13, 2009)

Thank you, Waninkoko.. Without you, Wii is nothing.


----------



## vettacossx (May 13, 2009)

grow up skarface and judge people who give a sweet flying fuck about your lip drama queen 7 more...Besides no one said anything to you and i dont like donation I HAVE A RIGHT TO AN OPINION FOR EXAMPLE...its my opinion that you need not start shit and troll around on a site you JUDGE on a regular basis on IRC and everywhere else...THATS FINE WITH ME...but shut the fuck up with your "imma judge someones comments again to pretend like i am anything less than a PROBLEM AND DRAMA for the softmii teams goals from the start"...

your a mascot at best son so fuck off..Respecting waninkoko and showing appreciation for HIM has nothing to do with YOU...so again GROW UP...GET A LIFE...DONT FUCKIN TALK TO OR ABOUT ME YOU LITTLE GOSSIPIN* BITCH*...

Is that clear enough for you little troll man? Im not hear to respond to you but you have been keepin on about it for the past two weeks haven't son.??...So again there you have it...you have earned some MORE disrespect....See i make it clear that what others think matters not to me if they have such ELITIST attitudes....I have respect for people who respect others...You got on my bad side in the first place by judging me...your gonna be in worse shape escalating it ...I get me jolly's toying with folks like you...People who think that they control everyone else....go tell an admin how people are mean after you antagonize...WOW! you got it that bad huh buddy? sorry skarface but _your a Social FAILURE to your peers_ lol you bring little more than misinformed release dates, dangerous unready files and negitive disposition to the "team" and shouldnt disrespect the GOOD DEVS trying to make softmii work rather than trolling GBATEMP and judging others mascot boy...Maybe you could see to doing something useful!!! less drama and pissing off the IRISH FOLK LMAO huh?


----------



## ToneEQ (May 13, 2009)

While I'm pleased with what Waninkoko has done for the Wii, have a read of this perspective:
My 6-hour trip to the Dark Side from hackmii.com


----------



## darry21 (May 13, 2009)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## mega man x (May 13, 2009)

Indeed, Thank You!!!!!


----------



## robiul (May 13, 2009)

ToneEQ said:
			
		

> While I'm pleased with what Waninkoko has done for the Wii, have a read of this perspective:
> My 6-hour trip to the Dark Side from hackmii.com



Marcan and Team Twizzer are great, but Waninkoko to the scene has been undenyable


----------



## Heran Bago (May 13, 2009)

He is the Dark_AleX of Wii. That is saying something.



			
				robiul said:
			
		

> ToneEQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a crybaby. Some dudes just can't take not being e-famous.


----------



## robiul (May 13, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> He is the Dark_AleX of Wii. That is saying something.



You know what I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## lavamasta (May 13, 2009)

yes, thank you waninkoko and all the others that have helped with homebrew development


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 13, 2009)

vettacossx said:
			
		

> grow up skarface and judge people who give a sweet flying fuck about your lip drama queen 7 more...Besides no one said anything to you and i dont like donation I HAVE A RIGHT TO AN OPINION FOR EXAMPLE...its my opinion that you need not start shit and troll around on a site you JUDGE on a regular basis on IRC and everywhere else...THATS FINE WITH ME...but shut the fuck up with your "imma judge someones comments again to pretend like i am anything less than a PROBLEM AND DRAMA for the softmii teams goals from the start"...
> 
> your a mascot at best son so fuck off..Respecting waninkoko and showing appreciation for HIM has nothing to do with YOU...so again GROW UP...GET A LIFE...DONT FUCKIN TALK TO OR ABOUT ME YOU LITTLE GOSSIPIN* BITCH*...
> 
> Is that clear enough for you little troll man? Im not hear to respond to you but you have been keepin on about it for the past two weeks haven't son.??...So again there you have it...you have earned some MORE disrespect....See i make it clear that what others think matters not to me if they have such ELITIST attitudes....I have respect for people who respect others...You got on my bad side in the first place by judging me...your gonna be in worse shape escalating it ...I get me jolly's toying with folks like you...People who think that they control everyone else....go tell an admin how people are mean after you antagonize...WOW! you got it that bad huh buddy? sorry skarface but _your a Social FAILURE to your peers_ lol you bring little more than misinformed release dates, dangerous unready files and negitive disposition to the "team" and shouldnt disrespect the GOOD DEVS trying to make softmii work rather than trolling GBATEMP and judging others mascot boy...Maybe you could see to doing something useful!!! less drama and pissing off the IRISH FOLK LMAO huh?


I dont even see Skarface posting in this thread... but wow anyways love your themes maybe we should team up and make it a trio me you and buby


----------



## ALLSPARK (May 13, 2009)

THANK YOU So So Much For What You Have Done For My Wii And The Kid Thank You Too

I First Round Of Beers Are On Me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep Up The Good Work You Are Doing Waninkoko Mate


----------



## pacman366 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the hard work and time you placed into making the wii a more enjoyable system and development environment.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 13, 2009)

Thank you, drama queen.


----------



## Realproductions (May 13, 2009)

Thank you WANINKOKO, I cant tell you how happy me and my family are. I have bought almost all the Nintendo games since the N64, and what have they done for me and all the other nintendo fans. Nintendo has ignored us, with there cheep gimmicks and useless products. Its about time we get something good.


----------



## wiiztec (May 13, 2009)

CyberAxe said:
			
		

> I do use his apps and am rather pleased he does exist and does the contraversial programs more legit dev's wont touch, however most of "his work" is really that of people who dont get the credit they deserve with a little bit of his own code to make it into something we can use and his refusal to acknowlege these people has caused some to leave the scene
> 
> Plus apparently he is attempting to make money from homebrew by makeing people sign up for accounts if they try to download from his official page from what i've heard which if true is just dispicable, sure you should be able to make money off your own work, however not for something that is let's be honest here is generally used for piracy even though it can be used for legal stuff, and not when a lot of the underlaying code is from other contrbuters.
> 
> Plus i find it somewhat annoying that he never updates some of his older good programs such as the save loader and extractor still using the older interface where you have to use the gamecube pad and reset button.



First of all Waninkoko always credits those he uses code from
and second I am a member of tecknoconsolas and it does not cost anything


----------



## lajd (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with you guys. Big thanks to Wanin for his work. And that despite being on the receiving end of harsh comments from some who people would say are crybabies. 

Seems most of the apps i have on my wii are from him.


----------



## vettacossx (May 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I dont even see Skarface posting in this thread... but wow anyways love your themes maybe we should team up and make it a trio me you and buby


he had to start with me on the second post of the thread first page...NATURALLY! lol...Also buby78 is my homie and the ONLY reason those themes exist is because he is such an amazing script creator! if not for buby78 those themes would not be! :0 I just made the GFX and did minor things like animations,health screens occasional coursors ect...Im a avid brew lover like you bud!

That being said did you have any specific themes in mind? (aside from my halo mod for wii im not doing a whole lot this month i have time to theme NP) Just PM me bro and we can chat about it! dont want to throw this topic any further off than skars drama and antagonism already has on my account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so i'll prob keep my nose outta this thread to avoid him until "something" happens a few days from now a lil personal project i have been working on for the 19th ...hahaha


----------



## Heran Bago (May 14, 2009)

wiiztec said:
			
		

> First of all Waninkoko always credits those he uses code from
> and second I am a member of tecknoconsolas and it does not cost anything


Yes but like 90% of the internet it has adds.

How DARE HE try to recoup the money he spends on web hosting when he makes free great software!


----------

